# Tunnel building



## frown888 (Nov 1, 2012)

hey guys,

I have decided to make my first tunnel for my layout. I have measured up heights and widths, etc, and made up a template for my tunnel opening. I was thinking of using balsa wood for the entrance and main structure elements, then some chicken wire or something for support, then paper mache that will be painted and flocked for the texture element of it. 

Would this method work? It is for a straight piece of track, so its pretty simple. I've read about using polystyrene, but you have to use certain glues and stuff or it can melt it.

Does anyone have a simple-ish method for making tunnels? Doesn't have to be super fancy, just look cool.

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you looked at this thread here?

Simple track laying and Mountain building

Several others like it, try searching the forum for "tunnel".


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I made my tunnel via the basket-weave cardboard strip and plaster cloth method. It was fast, easy, and FUN!
More details available upon request.
Bob


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnLA-KpmUhI

monster does it the best way, and it works I have done it watch the video


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Spray foam is the best. Its cheap, and I have made two mountains before by just spraying it on a rock, letting it dry, and then spray painting it. You can use a knife to mold it and make it look more realistic if you want.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*tunnel mountain, building,constructing &techniques*



doct0rnic said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnLA-KpmUhI
> 
> monster does it the best way, and it works I have done it watch the video


Well I think it's all a matter of opinion:However; Lynn Westcott's, technique:"hard- shell scenery"from Model Railroader's Magazine published sometime, during the "70's" produces, the most "realistic" looking representation of Rock, Stone,Sand,& Gravel,dirt, etc.etc. Granted the use of this technique may be a little more messy, but that's what drop cloths are used for. 
Because, if your not careful, the "Hydrolcal plaster,used in the process may splatter around in unwanted areas. 
Earth toned, color, pigmented washes, used in the process are "absorbed" by the plaster.It may take several applications of the washes, either"water" based pigmented ,or "oil" based pigmented washes 
" I find "Burnt- Umber" works the best for rock and stone representations. Or Maybe "gray", You'll have to experiment. "Raw- sienna," for sand representations?
You can purchase " Hydrolcal" in 100 lb. bags,(cheaper in bulk).
Remember"Hard shell scenery" Technique=added realism. 
And that is my opinion.Thank you,
tr1


----------

